# Brock Lesnar Vs Mark Hunt



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 6, 2016)

So Brock Lesnar will fight mark hunt at ufc 200. I'm not that fussed about that fight I've never been a Lesnar fan I'll be rooting for hunt. Apparently Lesnar asked to fight hunt of course he did a guy who's known to have weakness in wrestling which is lesnars strength I hope hunt knocks him out and sends him back to the WWE where he belongs. I think it's terrible how that fights the co main event over the women's title fight and the interim featherweight title typical UFC these days


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 6, 2016)

Money speaks. It's all about the money.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 6, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Money speaks. It's all about the money.


Shows how pathetic ufc is these days when they have to rely on a fake wrestler to sell their card I'm surprised they didn't make him the main event.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 6, 2016)

The UFC is a business it's aim has always been to make money, nought wrong with that of course but you can't expect it to be good for MMA if it's at the expense of making money. If it's good for MMA and makes money then it's win win, otherwise MMA and the fighters will dip out everytime.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 6, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Shows how pathetic ufc is these days when they have to rely on a fake wrestler to sell their card I'm surprised they didn't make him the main event.


He may be a performer in entertainment (pro) wrestling, but he's also a legitimate wrestler (NCAA Division 1 champion) and mixed martial artist (former UFC champion).

You can question whether he should be at the top of the card, given his 5 year absence from MMA due to health issues, but it's pretty silly to question his qualifications as a wrestler and mixed martial artist.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 6, 2016)

Hes qualified, accomplished, and was incredibly popular. He is having a comeback fight against another popular fighter. It wouldn't make sense for them not to make him the main card, since that fight is going to bring way more business than any of the other fights...if you have an issue with that, blame the fans not the UFC.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 6, 2016)

Come on hunt lets send mr steroids back to the wwe where he belongs


----------



## drop bear (Jun 6, 2016)

Well people did ask who mark hunt is. 

He is the guy who will knock brock lesner out. 

For jesus.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 6, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Well people did ask who mark hunt is.
> 
> He is the guy who will knock brock lesner out.
> 
> For jesus.


Let's hope so honestly I think he's the most overrated champion who was gifted the belt. Let's look at his career. Lost to frank mir, laid and preyed on Heath hearing who's as good a wrestler as I am beat couture who'd been out for a year and is really a natural light heavyweight. Beat frank mir who basically gave him that fight by doing a jumping knee while Lesnar had his other leg in the air seriously what a stupid move that was.  Got his *** kicked by carwin and would've lost if the guy had actually ever done a cardio session in his life. Then got destroyed easily by Cain and overeem. His career was nothing to marvel at fair play to him for doing what he did respect for that but he got a title shot after 1 win against a journeyman and he never really evolved his game. He's a got marketing tool maybe


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 6, 2016)

You seem to have a serious hatred for Lesnar that doesn't really seem to come from anywhere. Because he was in the WWE? Because he had a mediocre record for a champ? Because he got lucky wins? Maybe because of steroids based on one of your comments? While these are reasons not to view him as a favorite fighter of yours, none of them really seem like a reason to have the hatred towards him that you have.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 6, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> You seem to have a serious hatred for Lesnar that doesn't really seem to come from anywhere. Because he was in the WWE? Because he had a mediocre record for a champ? Because he got lucky wins? Maybe because of steroids based on one of your comments? While these are reasons not to view him as a favorite fighter of yours, none of them really seem like a reason to have the hatred towards him that you have.


Because he's a jerk who flips off the crowd gets in a half conscious opponents face and screams at them gets right in front of a camera snarling with spit coming out his mouth, pushes security guards who are doing there job, spits at people taunts a guy after doing nothing laying and preying for 15 minutes and is a mediocre fighter who acts like he's gods gift. Basically because he's nothing more than a high school bully and he's one of the reasons the sports becoming a circus event


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 6, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Because he's a jerk who flips off the crowd gets in a half conscious opponents face and screams at them gets right in front of a camera snarling with spit coming out his mouth, pushes security guards who are doing there job, spits at people taunts a guy after doing nothing laying and preying for 15 minutes and is a mediocre fighter who acts like he's gods gift. Basically because he's nothing more than a high school bully and he's one of the reasons the sports becoming a circus event


I have no knowledge of or opinion about Lesnar's character in general. I will say that I don't know of any mediocre fighters who have beaten Randy Couture, Shane Carwin, Frank Mir, and Heath Herring.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 6, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Because he's a jerk who flips off the crowd gets in a half conscious opponents face and screams at them gets right in front of a camera snarling with spit coming out his mouth, pushes security guards who are doing there job, spits at people taunts a guy after doing nothing laying and preying for 15 minutes and is a mediocre fighter who acts like he's gods gift. Basically because he's nothing more than a high school bully and he's one of the reasons the sports becoming a circus event


My response is almost word for word the same as Tony's. I do not know his personality, but that's not what you had referenced beforehand. Out of curiosity, what part of my post did you 'dislike'? If the quote paragraph is true (and I have no reason to doubt it, although I've never heard this before) they are perfectly legitimate reasons to dislike him. However, none of them are what you addressed earlier in the thread, or are what I addressed as the complaints you initially stated.


----------



## Buka (Jun 6, 2016)

To those that don't like the UFC, why watch it? If you don't watch it, why comment on it?

I'm glad it's on television all the time. I like watching Martial fights.


----------



## Steve (Jun 6, 2016)

Lesnar seems like a weird dude, but the guy is a physical marvel.   He's a giant.  And the thing about the wwe is that it's kind of like tumbling, aerial acrobatics, wrestling and acting all rolled up in one.   For hpguys that big to move like those guys do it incredible.  

And lesnar had some serious health issues, which, IIRC, involved losing portions of his intestines.  I hope he comes back strong.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2016)

Buka said:


> To those that don't like the UFC, why watch it? If you don't watch it, why comment on it?
> 
> I'm glad it's on television all the time. I like watching Martial fights.



I rarely watch UFC for two reasons, mostly because it's on live here at ridiculous o'clock in the morning, I'm not staying up all night to watch it and secondly because I'll only watch fighters I know or know of. I'm often too busy to watch televised fights because I'm at fight nights around the country or doing something Guiding related. It's not particularly the UFC, though some of the comments here are 'fanboy' ones lol.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 8, 2016)

Whatever sells tickets eh. Lesnar Given 4-Month Waiver On UFC’s Drug Testing Requirements


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 8, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Whatever sells tickets eh. Lesnar Given 4-Month Waiver On UFC’s Drug Testing Requirements


Came on here to comment the same thing it's pathetic if he can't get off his steroids he shouldn't fight the whole point of banning steroids is because it's dangerous for the other fighter what with this nonsense and the mess balator made with kimbo slice the sport really is going downhill . Let's be honest him and the ufc knew about this fight ages before we heard months ago mark hunt was told to stay in shape for ufc 200 this was in about February. I'm sure the ufc are preying that Lesnar wins to get more wwe fanboys interested in the sport


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> I'm sure the ufc are preying



A Freudian slip there I feel.

The sport isn't 'going downhill' it wasn't very far up the hill to start with but you have companies who want to make money which is a legitimate ideal and often sportsmanship and big business do not go hand in hand. Have a look at the FIFA fiasco if you don't believe me.

The problem with steroids is 'not getting off them' it's that they do things to your body that mean you most likely have to keep taking them. The other point is that steroids will not make you a skilled fighter, if you don't work and don't have some talent to start with no amount of any drug is going to help. Fighters don't win just because they take steroids, I've known a few who taken them have never won a fight and gas half way into the second round.
The issue of steroid taking needs to be understood by the fan boys, I'm not in favour of taking them nor do I think fighters ( or anyone) should but the effects ( or lack of) in a fight should be understood


----------



## drop bear (Jun 8, 2016)

My coach just had his test.  And at 5 am for some strange reason.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 8, 2016)

All things aside I am looking forward to this fight.  Lesnar is a world class wrestler and Mark Hunt is a world class striker.  Mark is also very hard to take down.  If this fight stays standing for any period of time I see Hunt dominating.  Likewise if Lesnar can bring his takedown skills to bear he probably will dominate on the ground.  This is an exciting match up and why Dana was so eager to make it!


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 8, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> All things aside I am looking forward to this fight.  Lesnar is a world class wrestler and Mark Hunt is a world class striker.  Mark is also very hard to take down.  If this fight stays standing for any period of time I see Hunt dominating.  Likewise if Lesnar can bring his takedown skills to bear he probably will dominate on the ground.  This is an exciting match up and why Dana was so eager to make it!


I'd have rather seen him fight werdum see how he does against his jiu jitsu. That fight would be guaranteed excitement thus one while still could be exciting if could easily be 3 rounds of Brock laying and preying but we'll see


----------



## Jujutsuka (Jul 7, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> He may be a performer in entertainment (pro) wrestling, but he's also a legitimate wrestler (NCAA Division 1 champion) and mixed martial artist (former UFC champion).
> 
> You can question whether he should be at the top of the card, given his 5 year absence from MMA due to health issues, but it's pretty silly to question his qualifications as a wrestler and mixed martial artist.



I agree. I think Lesnar actually performed pretty well when he first came on the MMA scene back in 2008/2009. When I first saw him knock down Frank Mir with one punch, I was just like "whoa!".


----------



## marques (Jul 7, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Shows how pathetic ufc is these days when they have to rely on a fake wrestler to sell their card I'm surprised they didn't make him the main event.


They did. Today.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 7, 2016)

Jujutsuka said:


> I agree. I think Lesnar actually performed pretty well when he first came on the MMA scene back in 2008/2009. When I first saw him knock down Frank Mir with one punch, I was just like "whoa!".


To be fair who hasn't knocked down frank mir with one punch.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 7, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> To be fair who hasn't knocked down frank mir with one punch.


Me. Most likely you as well.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 7, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> To be fair who hasn't knocked down frank mir with one punch.


Also the other 18 people who lost to him.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 7, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Also the other 18 people who lost to him.


Not neccaserily Brock knocked him down and he still beat him, noguiera knocked him down and still beat him, I believe Todd duffee knocked him down as did tim Sylvia


----------

